# Jetty fishing at St.Andrews this Thursday ?????



## z71mathewsman (Apr 25, 2011)

What is the best to use for bait? Most guys I've talked too say live,,,,shrimp,cigar minnows ? What fish are running now in the pass ??


----------



## PCB Justin (Apr 26, 2011)

A live choffer on the bottom will get bit by bull reds. Live shrimp could produce anything. Sheepshead reds spanish blues pomps who knows. Everything is out there. I would fish 20-30 lb mainline with 50 flouro leader.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 26, 2011)

I know for a fact,there are some _big_ grouper right in the jetty rocks.I was freelining [no sinker or float] some live pinfish that I cast-netted on the beach,and hooked a couple.My tackle was way too light to keep the fish from going in the rocks,though.


----------



## jamessig (Apr 26, 2011)

Spanish and pompano are running now, bluefish and redfish are possibilities. If you keep an eye out, you could see a cobia or two. Expect to have to deal with june grass though. Pompano jigs will catch both pompano and spanish and occasionally redfish. A #60 mono or wire leader will help prevent losing jigs if the spanish/bluefish are around. Gotcha's or bubble and straw rigs are good for spanish also, again use sufficient leaders to deal with their teeth. I wouldn't opt for live shrimp right now unless you want to see if some sheepies are still hanging around. In another month so, the mangrove snapper should move in, in numbers, and live shrimp will be the best option. If june grass happens to be abundant, soaking baits will undoubtedly be an exercise in aggravation and completely unproductive.


----------



## captbrian (Apr 26, 2011)

how not to fish the jetties......


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 27, 2011)

Ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

